
Our oceans broke heat records in 2018: the consequences are catastrophic - jseliger
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/climate-consensus-97-per-cent/2019/jan/16/our-oceans-broke-heat-records-in-2018-and-the-consequences-are-catastrophic
======
chrisco255
Everyone should agree that Nuclear energy (+solar and wind expansion) is an
excellent way to solve our problems with CO2. China and India perhaps need it
the most, as most of the CO2 growth is coming from those countries (U.S. and
Europe have declined emissions in recent years)

~~~
igor47
why should everyone agree with this?

i respectfully disagree. first, project drawdown considers nuclear[1] a
"regret" solution, because we have no story for dealing with nuclear waste. in
the US specifically, until i see some movement on the yucca mountain [2]
political clusterf*ck[3], i won't see nuclear as worth considering.

also, energy generation is only 25% of "our problems with co2"[4]. agriculture
and transit make up the bulk of the other 75%, and i don't think we're going
to have nuclear trucks or cows any time soon.

[1]: [https://www.drawdown.org/solutions/electricity-
generation/nu...](https://www.drawdown.org/solutions/electricity-
generation/nuclear)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yucca_Mountain_nuclear_waste_r...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yucca_Mountain_nuclear_waste_repository)

[3]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwY2E0hjGuU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwY2E0hjGuU)

[4]: [https://www.gatesnotes.com/Energy/My-plan-for-fighting-
clima...](https://www.gatesnotes.com/Energy/My-plan-for-fighting-climate-
change)

~~~
dTal
You're making the perfect the enemy of the good. You say nuclear power is "not
worth considering" because of waste, but the current dominant methods of
energy generation not only generate waste but evenly distribute it over the
entire earth, to the extent that it threatens our way of life on a timescale
of decades. Nuclear power is _strictly_ better from a waste perspective - all
the waste is in one place. Species don't go extinct from nuclear power.

------
joeblow9999
"but the people who have denied the science and the solutions own a special
responsibility that history will judge harshly."

This is pretty arrogant. There are myriad so-called "solutions" proposed and
not all of them are good or will work. Which will work and which won't can be
the subject of reasonable disagreement (nuclear anyone?).

But no, this high priest has spoken no one can question his "solution".

Please.

